# termite shield



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

What is everyones take on the termite shield? Neccessary or not?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I put it in. 
Northern Kansas is kind of a borderline area, but our local firehall had to have the interior walls (Morton building) completely redone after termites had destroyed them...


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes, yes and yes... Both a physical deterrent under the sill plates, and a chemical barrier perimeter around and under your structure if possible. Even more important if there's wooded area and a water source nearby. :thumb:


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

And really, the termite shield is nothing more than wide flashing under your sill plate. It's a cheap and easy addition.

I don't know about the chemical barrier, or that termite sand stuff or anything, though. We have neither trees nor water, so we're not in a serious danger zone...


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Use to be used in all homes until everyone had to have a home. Also keeps the mice and stuff from running up the side of the building. I would put it in and use a acceptably heavy piece of metal to avoid mashing it.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Not out here it wasn't. Termites are a fairly new concern.


----------



## rustyshacklefor (Sep 19, 2005)

When Im framing a new home I always use it. Either the metal flashing or the foam sill seal that Lowes has. Plus I would have an exterminator spray around the foundation as soon as the block is up.


----------



## Pokletu (Aug 7, 2013)

I've been reading lately how a lot of animals and bugs, including termites, hate Marigolds. I plan on having a few rows of them around my house and garden.

I'm also friends with a chemical engineer, who described how he distilled them to make an organic bug repellant!

Since the land I'm closing on is near a campground, I have an eye on making that a cash crop.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Not only does it stop termites, but it keeps water from wicking from rock, block or concrete into your wood sills where ver they contact each other.. like a moisture barrier


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Our forefathers weren't all idiots.

Simple

Easy

Quick

Effective

Even if I had a wild hair and wanted to argue, I couldn't.


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

Foam sill seal? Not real familiar with termites, but carpenter ants find foam to be scrumptious..............


----------



## I_don't_know (Sep 28, 2012)

There is a bug repellant foam I believe it is supposed to be used around plugs and such; would this work?


----------

